# Maßnahmen wollte er nicht umsetzen, die EU habe allen Erfordernissen Genüge getan (Komma)



## Icetrance

Hallo!

Könnten Sie mir hilfen, bitte?  Ich habe eine einfache Frage (Vielleicht ist das kompliziert....das würde ich annehmen).

Hier ist der komplette Artikel (der Link):  EU-Ausweisungen: Putins Freunde und Skeptiker uneins

Ich markiere in Rot das Komma, das ich nicht verstehe (im ersten Satz).

_Eigene "nationale Maßnahmen" wollte er nicht umsetzen*,* die EU habe mit dem Rückruf ihres Moskauer Botschafters allen Erfordernissen genüge getan. So etwas erbost jene EU-Staaten, die im Ruf stehen, nicht weniger russlandfreundlich zu sein als Österreich, sich aber dann doch mühevoll bereit erklärten, wenigstens jeweils einen russischen Diplomaten vor die Tür zu setzen: Italien und Ungarn._

EU-Ausweisungen: Putins Freunde und Skeptiker uneins

Danke schon vorab! Ich bin dankbar.


----------



## elroy

There isn't really anything _to _get.   The comma is simply used to separate two independent clauses.  In English this would be prescriptively incorrect and dubbed a "comma splice."  The prescriptively correct punctuation in English would be a semicolon (otherwise you would have to either split the sentence into two or add a coordinating conjunction, like "and.").  German is simply more flexible in this area; it's more tolerant of commas between independent clauses (this very sentence, for example, could be written with a comma instead of a semicolon in German. ).


----------



## JClaudeK

Der Abschnitt _"Eigene "nationale Maßnahmen" wollte er nicht umsetzen, die EU habe mit dem Rückruf ihres Moskauer Botschafters allen Erfordernissen *G*enüge getan" _ist  eine Zusammenfassung in indirekter Rede von Kurz' Erklärung. Der Journalist hat dabei die Sätze aneinandergereiht und sie nur durch ein Komma getrennt.

Im folgenden Artikel ist die Wiedergabe von Kurz' Stellungnahme besser gelungen:

"Bundeskanzler Sebastian Kurz erklärte in Wien, er unterstütze die Massnahme, den EU-Botschafter in Russland abzuziehen, verzichte aber auf "nationale Massnahmen", um die "Gesprächskanäle" nach Russland offen zu halten."
Diplomatischer Grossschlag gegen Russland


----------



## Icetrance

Thank you both so much for your help.  I see where German is more flexible, as you say, in this regards.  In English, we'd be more likely to put in a semicolon, or just make two sepaerate sentences. Don't they use semicolons much in German journalistic writing? 

Für mich ist alles klar (so ziemlich) Danke schon.


----------



## Hutschi

I think, as well in English as in German, a colon or an n-dash/m-dash would also work at this place. (I read a book about English punctuation, so I think this is right.)

Usually in the first part, a word of  speach is used (er sagte/erklärte/bemerkte) etc.
In some cases also other handlings are connected.

I think - but I am not sure - that _Eigene "nationale Maßnahmen" wollte er nicht umsetzen*, *_ is also indirect speech. It can also be a "comprised" version. It uses indicative past tense. So it may be indirect speech or it may be a statement of the commentator.
The indirect speech part begins even earlier in the article.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> German is simply more flexible in this area; it's more tolerant of commas between independent clauses (this very sentence, for example, could be written with a comma instead of a semicolon in German.


A semicolon would be more appropriate in German as well. But, like in English, the semicolon has been falling out of fashion and fewer and fewer people know the rules when to use comma and when to use semicolon. In German, the biggest objection to using a comma would be that it is inconsistent with how the text would be read aloud. A comma corresponds to a rising pitch and a semicolon to a falling pitch.

One justification of the comma could be that the second clause may be considered to start with a null-conjunction. The natural understanding of the sentence is:
_Eigene "nationale Maßnahmen" wollte er nicht umsetzen*,* [denn] die EU habe mit dem Rückruf ihres Moskauer Botschafters allen Erfordernissen genüge getan._


----------



## Cub Pilot

Eine Unstimmigkeit besteht bei dem _*wollte*_. Wenn der ganze Satz eine indirekte Rede darstellt - dieser Auffassung bin ich jedenfalls - dann
muss es _*wolle*_ heißen und nicht _*wollte*_.

Eigene "nationale Maßnahmen" *wolle* er nicht umsetzen, die EU _*habe*_....

(Ähnliche Bemerkung bei Hutschi)


----------



## Hutschi

Zumindest wäre es nicht konsistent. Man kann es nicht mehr zur direkten Rede "expandieren".
Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, die ich sehe:
Entweder ist es eine Zusammenfassung eines Teils der Rede Putins durch den Redakteur oder es ist ein Kommentar des Redakteurs.


----------



## Icetrance

Ich werde gerne offiziell erklären, daß es eine peinliche Zeichensetzung ist._  _ Das ist, was wir hier haben, nein?
_
Eigene "nationale Maßnahmen" wollte er nicht umsetzen*: *die EU habe ..._


----------



## Hutschi

Die Zeichensetzung ist normal, kein gehobener Stil. Aber peinlich ist sie nicht.


----------



## Cub Pilot

@Icetrance: What do you mean by *peinlich *? Please use the English word and the English for better understanding.
May be you mean *irreführend*. Or do you mean *gehoben, anspruchsvoll* ?
And what do you mean by *offiziell* ? Please repeat your post of Tuesday 5: 26 AM  in English once again.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Icetrance

Cub Pilot said:


> @Icetrance: What do you mean by *peinlich *? Please use the English word and the English for better understanding.
> May be you mean *irreführend*. Or do you mean *gehoben, anspruchsvoll* ?
> And what do you mean by *offiziell* ? Please repeat your post of Tuesday 5: 26 AM  in English once again.
> Thank you very much.



Hallo!

peinliche Zeichensetzung = awkward punctuation

Ich werde gerne offiziel erklären =   I will gladly declare officially that...(um komisch sein)

Vielleicht ist der Satz oben nicht korrekt.   Es tut mir leid, wenn mein Satz sehr falsch ist.


----------



## Kajjo

Icetrance said:


> peinliche Zeichensetzung = awkward punctuation


You do not use "peinlich" in this meaning in German. "Peinlich" sounds like embarassing, shameful, mortifying. It is much too strong here and simply is not idiomatic at all, not even as joke.



Icetrance said:


> Ich werde gerne offiziel erklären = I will gladly declare officially that...(um komisch sein)


As a joke this works. Please note that in written language irony and joking is more difficult to convey and we were torn between joke and mistake.


----------



## berndf

Icetrance said:


> peinliche Zeichensetzung = awkward punctuation


_Peinlich_ means _embarrassing_, not _awkward_. _Embarrassing _and_ awkward_ can sometimes be used interchangeably and that is probably where you got this translation form. But here it doesn't work.


----------



## Cub Pilot

_officially_ in der Bedeutung _offiziell_ funktioniert im Deutschen meiner Meinung nach nicht, auch nicht als komisch
oder als Scherz. Höchstens ginge meiner meinung nach: _Hiermit möchte ich von Amts wegen erklären, dass...;_ aber
auch das passt einfach hier nicht wirklich. Auch im Englischen passt das Wort _officially_ meiner Meinung nach hier nicht wirklich.
Um das in dem Satz Geäußerte als komisch oder für den Sprecher als anmaßend hinzustellen, würde ich sagen: _Ich maße 
mir an zu behaupten, dass_ diese Kommasetzung einfach heikel/verfänglich/unangenehm/ungeschickt ist.

@Icetrance : Mit meinem Post vom Samstag 11:01 wollte ich Dich nicht kritisieren, sondern dir nur helfen, die richtigen
Worte im Deutschen zu finden.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Im Bewusstsein meiner Verantwortung vor Gott und den Menschen bringe ich euch hiermit meine Ansicht zur Kenntnis, dass im gegebenen Kontext auch die Formulierung ›offiziell erklären‹ funktionieren würde.


Icetrance said:


> Ich werde gerne offiziell erklären,


passt allerdings nicht. Man drückt das im Deutschen nicht mit Futur aus. Aber die Einleitung „Hiermit erkläre ich offiziell …“ könnte durchaus für einen Scherz taugen, oder?




> *Awkward!* _interj_ _informal_ (describing person or situation) komisch _Int_
> merkwürdig _Int_
> seltsam _Int_
> Andrea gave you a bottle of wine even though you don't drink alcohol? Awkward!
> awkward - Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch - WordReference.com


 @Icetrance : Could the "awkward" in your sentence be replaced by "strange"? (In German: "merkwürdig, seltsam".) If not: could you name another synonym?


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Could the "awkward" in your sentence be replaced by "strange"? (In German: "merkwürdig, seltsam".) If not: could you name another synonym?


Hier heißt es _unbeholfen_.


----------



## Icetrance

Kajjo said:


> You do not use "peinlich" in this meaning in German. "Peinlich" sounds like embarassing, shameful, mortifying. It is much too strong here and simply is not idiomatic at all, not even as joke.



Ich frage mich, dann: was würde auf Deutsch "*peinliche Äußerung*"  bedeuten?


----------



## Icetrance

Schlabberlatz said:


> Im Bewusstsein meiner Verantwortung vor Gott und den Menschen bringe ich euch hiermit meine Ansicht zur Kenntnis, dass im gegebenen Kontext auch die Formulierung ›offiziell erklären‹ funktionieren würde.
> passt allerdings nicht. Man drückt das im Deutschen nicht mit Futur aus. Aber die Einleitung „Hiermit erkläre ich offiziell …“ könnte durchaus für einen Scherz taugen, oder?



Erstens, danke für deine Antwort!

Aber ich habe allerdings gehört: _ Ich werde gerne erklären_.  Man kann es sagen, nur komisch zu sein.  Ich weiß ja, daß das Futur auf umgangssprachlich Deutsch kaum verwendet wird.


Du sagst: _Could the "awkward" in your sentence be replaced by "strange"? (In German: "merkwürdig, seltsam".) If not: could you name another synonym?_

Ja, ja, ja.  _Merkwürdig_ würde hier sehr gut sein. Nochmals ein Dankeschön!


----------



## Kajjo

Icetrance said:


> was würde auf Deutsch "*peinliche Äußerung*" bedeuten?


_embarassing statement
peinliche Äußerung_

Something is "peinlich" if it makes you feel ashamed / mortified / embarrassed.


----------



## Icetrance

Kajjo said:


> _embarassing statement
> peinliche Äußerung_
> 
> Something is "peinlich" if it makes you feel ashamed / mortified / embarrassed.



Ich glaube es dir.  Aber ich verstehe nichts, warum mein Wörterbuch in Klammern "linguistischer Ausdruck" hat.


----------



## Kajjo

Icetrance said:


> Aber ich verstehe nichts, warum mein Wörterbuch in Klammern "linguistischer Ausdruck" hat.


Was genau steht denn in deinem Wörterbuch? Kannst du das bitte buchstabengetreu zitieren?


----------



## Icetrance

Kajjo said:


> Was genau steht denn in deinem Wörterbuch? Kannst du das bitte buchstabengetreu zitieren?



Ich hatte unrecht: Es hat "peinliche Äußerung" (ling) = awkward sentence. Aber immerhin....

Schau bitte unten:

dict.cc | peinliche | Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch

Der dritte Ausdruck von oben.


----------



## berndf

Icetrance said:


> Aber immerhin....
> 
> Schau bitte unten:
> 
> dict.cc | peinliche | Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch
> 
> Der dritte Ausdruck von oben.


Please re-read #14.


----------

